# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Harvard Biorobotics Laboratory, Harvard School of Engineering and Applied Sciences, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - biorobotics.harvard.edu

youtube.com/HarvardBioRobotics

Director - Robert D. Howe

Projects and products:

i-HY Hand

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot hands gain a gentler touch"

April 26, 2013

----------


## Airicist

takkTile - Biorobotics Lab at Harvard University 

 Published on May 15, 2012




> Tactile sensors using MEMS barometers - Novel

----------


## Airicist

Harvard Robotics 

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> Harvard School of Engineering and Applied Sciences robotics faculty discuss their research and the opportunities they have for making a difference in the world.

----------

